#ubuntu-cat 2011-06-27
<tsdgeos> RainCT: tas?
<RainCT> tsdgeos: iep
<tsdgeos> saps si a gnome teniu algo com http://l10n.kde.org/stats/gui/trunk-kde4/team/ ?
<tsdgeos> pq he trobat http://l10n.gnome.org/module/balsa/ q es per un programa nomes
<tsdgeos> i http://l10n.gnome.org/languages/ca/gnome-3-0/ui/ que és només per un idioma
<tsdgeos> pero no he trobat un global per tots els idiomes
<RainCT> tsdgeos: http://l10n.gnome.org/releases/gnome-3-0/
<tsdgeos> chachi
<tsdgeos> tx
<tsdgeos> RainCT: no sabras el "limit" necessari per que un idioma s'inclogui, no?
<RainCT> tsdgeos: no, això el Pau o algun d'aquests ho sabrà
<RainCT> pots enviar un mail a la llista de traducció..
<tsdgeos> nah tranqui
#ubuntu-cat 2011-06-30
<mdepalol> algú ha estat a les JPL avui ?
#ubuntu-cat 2011-07-01
<sergimateo> bona nit!
<wagafo2> bona nuit
<sergimateo> vaig a fer una ullada a l'ordre del dia :P
<josepgallart> bona nit
<rafael_carreras> hola nois
<sergimateo> bona nit,josep!
<rafael_carreras> ##############################################################
<sergimateo> bona nit kappo!
<rafael_carreras> el primer punt és crazyserver Nova portada de la web
<rafael_carreras> però el crazy no pot venir que és de festa major
<sergimateo> perfecte, següent punt :P
<rafael_carreras> WalterGarciaFontes Proposta de participació a la Volcànica d'Olot, 1 d'octubre  Hi anem o què?
<rafael_carreras> no sé si recordeu el correu
<rafael_carreras> a l'ivà el coneixem de fa anys i allà hi vam fer una de les primeres festes
<rafael_carreras> estaria bé d'anar-hi a fer un parell de xerrades i una install party, no?
<rafael_carreras> així faig un viatget en moto
<josepgallart> jejeje
<wagafo2> Jo crec que sí, tot i que encara no haurà sortit la 11.10 i no té gaire sentit instal·lar la 11.04 tan a prop de la install party de la 11.04
<sergimateo> no conec la volcanica, però Olot es un bon lloc. Aprofitaria per comprar una mica de Ratafia Russet...
<rafael_carreras> podríem fer una sessió de dubtes
<rafael_carreras> sergimateo: veus? hi ha motius :-)
<josepgallart> i un avança ment de que sortira a la propera versio
<wagafo2> Sí, les xerrades estan bé, tot i que haurem de definir de què xerrem...
<rafael_carreras> josepgallart: apuntat per tu :)
<josepgallart> :-!
<rafael_carreras> wagafo2: la primera, la del josepgallart amb les novetats de la propera versió
<wagafo2> Ja en tenim una.
<rafael_carreras> amb una altra més ja faríem, diria jo
<rafael_carreras> com que encara queda, ja en pensarem
<rafael_carreras> obriré un  wiki per apuntar les activitats i idees
<wagafo2> Sel's hauria d'avisar a aquesta gent que ens reservim els espais, qui ho fa?
<rafael_carreras> us sembla bé la sewssió de resolució de dubtes per comptes de la install party?
<sergimateo> perfecte, em sembla bé. Vindrà la tele? XD
<rafael_carreras> sobretot, perquè és una lanparty i no vindrà ningú a instal·lar
<rafael_carreras> sergimateo: igual sí que ve la tele
<wagafo2> I una sessió de jocs a Linux?
<rafael_carreras> wagafo2: la fas tu?
<wagafo2> No tinc ni idea, no jugo mai a res...
<rafael_carreras> hehe, jo tampoc
<josepgallart> perdoneu pero anava a apuntaro a la agenda i veig que es la data del congres de esquerra per tant no podre seri, o sento
<wagafo2> Coneixeu a algú que en sàpiga?
<rafael_carreras> josepgallart: m'ho apunto, mala sort
<wagafo2> Per a l'avançament de l nova versió potser li podem comentar a l'Àlex si s'anima...
<rafael_carreras> wagafo2: ja veurem, hi ha temps
<rafael_carreras> quant als jocs, em sembla complicat perquè els hardcore gamers no en volen saber res de jocs lliures
<sergimateo> pel que llegeixo al correu de la llista, si estem interessats,perquè no ens hi apuntem per a que ens reservin les hores?
<sergimateo> Despres ja pulirem els detalls....
<rafael_carreras> sergimateo: és veritat
<wagafo2> +1 sergimateo
<rafael_carreras> però primer havíem de veure si hi volíem anar :)
<rafael_carreras> endavant, això ja ho faig jo
<sergimateo> rafael_carreras, cret, però donat que sembla que esta clar, per això deia lo de reservar.
<rafael_carreras> un altre punt?
<sergimateo> suposo que no cal votar si volem anar o no, oi?
<rafael_carreras> és que només som 4...
<wagafo2> El quorum és 4, oi?
<sergimateo> rafael_carreras, cert...
<rafael_carreras> no, el quòrum és 5
<sergimateo> li donem temps al sisco pel 3r punt o anem a saco?
<rafael_carreras> però vaja, tirem pel dret, no?
<rafael_carreras> 2 xerrades+sessió de dubtes
<wagafo2> +q rafael_carreres
<wagafo2> vull dir,
<wagafo2> +1
<rafael_carreras> és el que demanaré a l'ivà
<sergimateo> wagafo2, dislexia digital!
<wagafo2> encertat allò de digital, amb els dits!
<rafael_carreras> +u
<rafael_carreras> va, una altra cosa
<rafael_carreras> SiscoGarcia Repetim seu per la ugj i la festa 11.10?  Queda pendent valorar l'experiència de les Borges Blanques i decidir si volem continuar repetint seu o què
<rafael_carreras> el siscogarcia excusa la seva assistència
<rafael_carreras> es veu que arriba tard
<wagafo2> quan és la ugj?
<rafael_carreras> però vaja. de moment, tinc una mena de confirmació de Lloret
<rafael_carreras> wagafo2: el 2 de setembre
<rafael_carreras> perdona, el 3
<sergimateo> per mi és complicat valorar. Depen del "potencial" de la seu triada. A les borges estava claríssim que havia de ser aixi.
<wagafo2> Què hi ha a LLoret?
<josepgallart> jo penso que es un valor important fer les festes itinerants
<sergimateo> Encara que com les seus se superen una rera l'altre, penso que es bo repetir ujg  i festa al mateix lloc
<rafael_carreras> la veritat és que la candidatura de Lloret no sembla massa reixida i no tenen pinta de voler treballar massa
<wagafo2> rafael_carreras, és per la install o la ugj?
<sergimateo> el punt fort que li veig a la repetició es que podem fer una "prèvia" del lloc on sera la festa i copsar detalls que s'ens podrien escapar
<rafael_carreras> wagafo2: jo parlo de la festa
<wagafo2> d'acord rafael_carreras
<rafael_carreras> la ugj la podem fer a qualsevol lloc
<sergimateo> però si no hi ha interes, millor fem la jam a un lloc on pugui anar més gent.
<sergimateo> son els meus cinc centims
<rafael_carreras> el problema ara  a lloret és que no tenen regidor
<rafael_carreras> quan en tinguin, en podem parlar, de fet em diuen que hi vagi a mirar-m'ho...
<wagafo2> Jo crec que no hem de plantejar las ugj com si fossin festes, sinó per treballar, i per tant llocs on pugui anar més gent són millors.
<rafael_carreras> wagafo2: alguna proposta per la ugj de setembre?
<wagafo2> No, però llocs com el Citilab o el CTUG, o fins i tot Vilaweb que ens van dir que tornéssim quan volem, podrien estar bé
<rafael_carreras> ben pensat
<sergimateo> wagafo2, +1 bona pensada
<rafael_carreras> sergimateo: la fem a casa teva? :-)
<wagafo2> Què tal si els demanem als de Vilaweb? josepgallart?
<sergimateo> rafael_carreras, no hi cabriem...
<josepgallart> com vulgeu
<rafael_carreras> sergimateo: volia dir el citilab, al costat de casa teva, home
<rafael_carreras> però vilaweb m'agrada més, la veritat
<sergimateo> rafael_carreras, ah, entesos :)
<sergimateo> vilaweb m'agrada ja que no hem fet mai ugj allá, aixi podem posar nova xinxeta al mapa ;)
<rafael_carreras> i amb vilaweb ens estalviem la difusió :)
<wagafo2> Tot i que ell lloc no és massa gran, tampoc podem acomodar 30 persones...
<rafael_carreras> josepgallart: hi ets o no?
<josepgallart> si
<rafael_carreras> wagafo2: uau, una ugj de 30 seria una passada
<sergimateo> wagafo2, personalment no recordo una UGJ de mes de 20 persones...
<rafael_carreras> però ens podríem apanyar d'alguna manera, em penso
<wagafo2> Ho deia perquè Vilaweb no es passi amb la difussió...
<rafael_carreras> josepgallart: et sembla bé fer la ugj a vilaweb?
<josepgallart> si
<josepgallart> busca el correu i els faig la peticio, per quina data?
<josepgallart> buco
<rafael_carreras> el 3 de setembre
<josepgallart> ok
<rafael_carreras> mira't l'agenda :-)
<wagafo2> Així podem tornar a aquell restaurant arab que estava bé...
<sergimateo> jo, som el nucli dur, en un pis pas ens pelem els punts de l'ordre del dia.... :-)
<wagafo2> sergimateo, plis plas
<rafael_carreras> sí, i gairebé hem decidit el menú :-)
<rafael_carreras> i la ugj no sortia a l'ordre del dia
<josepgallart> cuan tingui informacio o paso a la llista
<rafael_carreras> molt rebé
<sergimateo> rafael_carreras, encara que no hi hagi quorum, voto pel restaurant àrab XD
<rafael_carreras> hehe, decidit
<rafael_carreras> bé nois, haig de dormir que porto retard
<josepgallart> man demanat collaboracio els de ubuntu .cat i ja i e collaborat
<rafael_carreras> ja hem acabat, de fet
<josepgallart> els ordinaDORS QUE SORTEJAN PODRAN ANAR AMB UBUNTU
<sergimateo> per mi tots els temes tractas, podem fer claqueta
<rafael_carreras> josepgallart: amb qui?
<josepgallart> PUNTcat
<rafael_carreras> ah
<rafael_carreras> què bé que els ordinadors vagin amb Ubuntu!
<wagafo2> Els hem d'assessorar, o què?
<wagafo2> Tenim temps de tractar aquest punt a la propera reunió o se'ls ha de donar resposta ja?
<sergimateo> josepgallart,  molt bona aquesta!
<josepgallart> http://www.1dels50mil.cat/
<rafael_carreras> wagafo2: no, si el josepgallart ja hi ha col·laborat :-)
<josepgallart> per mitjans de Agost xerrda e intall al poble de Llimiana
<josepgallart> el Sisco vindra, si algu mes se anima ja publicare la data exacta
<wagafo2> josepgallart, em sona, per on cau Llimiana?
<rafael_carreras> josepgallart: passa'm les dades per poder-ho apuntar al wiki i avisar l'equip de premsa
<josepgallart> tan aviat com o tingui o pasare a la llista
<sergimateo> josepgallart, no pares quiet ni 5 segons!
<josepgallart> http://www.llimiana.com/
<josepgallart> i la setmane que ve xerrada als nens de la escola de estiu municipal sobre UBUNTU
<rafael_carreras> prop de Tremp
<wagafo2> No estic massa lluny a l'agost, estiuejo al Montsec
<josepgallart> :-[
<rafael_carreras> jo a l'agost seré per aquí
<josepgallart> be ja no atabalo mes salut i programari lliure
<rafael_carreras> vinga, bona nit a tothom
<rafael_carreras> ###########################################################################################################################################
<wagafo2> Bona nit
<sergimateo> Bona nit!!!!
<josepgallart> bona nit
#ubuntu-cat 2012-06-25
<meth> good evening... infidels
#ubuntu-cat 2012-06-28
<Gosset_Inofensiu> hola hola?
#ubuntu-cat 2012-07-01
<josepgallart> bona nit a tots
<wagafo> bona nit!
<rafael_carreras> ############################################################
<rafael_carreras> bon vespre
<SiscoGarcia> bona nit a tots
<rafael_carreras> avui tenim un tema només
<rafael_carreras> Opcions per la Ubuntu Global Jam de setembre (o agost)
<rafael_carreras> On podem fer la UGJ? a La Mina un altre cop? O a la nova sala ubuntaire de Caldes de Montbui?
<rafael_carreras> el josepgallart va oferir una sala nova on hi ha ordinadors amb ubuntu
<rafael_carreras> a Caldes, clar
<wagafo> jo diria caldes, ja anem a la mina per a la festa
<rafael_carreras> i en realitat l'ofereix la Roser :)
<josepgallart> jeje
<rafael_carreras> sí, ja que ofereixen el lloc, a mi m'agrada anar on em conviden
<rafael_carreras> el cas és que encara no sé quan serà la ugj
<rafael_carreras> l'any passat la van fer l'últim dissabte d'agost
<rafael_carreras> i fa dos anys era al setembre
<wagafo> ara ho miro, deu editar al calendari
<SiscoGarcia> a mi també em sembla bé anar a Caldes... tinc molt bon record de l'altra ugj ;)
<josepgallart> el lloc es totalment diferent
<rafael_carreras> em fa l'efecte que van avançant les feines del cicle de manera que no queda temps entre el llençament de versió i les feines pròpies de la segúent
<rafael_carreras> josepgallart: de wifi estarà bé, oi?
<wagafo> NO hi és al calendari d' Ubuntu
<rafael_carreras> wagafo: ja m'ho temia
<josepgallart> si, ames conexio per cable
<wagafo> o NO ho trobo...
<rafael_carreras> al LoCo Directory tampoc no hi és
<SiscoGarcia> jo no patiria gaire, ja ens n'assabentarem
<SiscoGarcia> cert que no podem organitzar-nos bé, però ara mateix no podem fer res :(
<wagafo> segurament l'anunciaran aviat
<rafael_carreras> bé era només per tenir present que més o menys serà per aquelles dates
<rafael_carreras> alguna cosa més?
<josepgallart> tan aviat sapigem el dia jo demano el espai i convirmo amb un correu al equip
<wagafo> res per aquí
<rafael_carreras> molt bé, doncs ja estem :)
<rafael_carreras> #######################################################################
<SiscoGarcia> bona nit!
<rafael_carreras> bona nit
<josepgallart> bona nit
<wagafo> adéu bona nit!
<Guillem_> Hpola bona nit
<Guillem_> Necesito el disc d'instal·lació de Xubuntu
<Guillem_> guillemlopez@yahoo.es
<Guillem_> Necesito el disc d'instal·lació de Xubuntu
<Guillem_> Necesito el disc d'instal·lació de Xubuntu
<Gosset_Inofensiu> hmmm
<Gosset_Inofensiu> i el repositori?
<Gosset_Inofensiu> que no va
<Gosset_Inofensiu> ubuntu.cat
<Guillem_> Com s'utilitza el repositori ?
<Gosset_Inofensiu> http://xubuntu.org/getxubuntu/
<Gosset_Inofensiu> k tens
<Gosset_Inofensiu> 32 bits o 64¿
<Gosset_Inofensiu> Per què tanta gent s'està passant al Xubuntu? xD
<Guillem_> Es mes lleuger i GNOME mes lleuger que Unity
<Guillem_> vull reciclar ordinadors vells
<Gosset_Inofensiu> ah llavors sí
<Gosset_Inofensiu> o fins i tot lubuntu
<Gosset_Inofensiu> i encara n'hi ha de més lights
<Gosset_Inofensiu> el més light que conec és el puppylinux xD
<Guillem_> Gracies per l'enllaç ;-)
<Gosset_Inofensiu> de res, per això està Sant Google
<Gosset_Inofensiu> ei xo jo amb gnome classic vaig molt lleuger
<Gosset_Inofensiu> vull dir la sessió de fallback de gnome
<Gosset_Inofensiu> un francès va portar el gnome panel a 3.x
<Gosset_Inofensiu> i va bastant bé
<Guillem_> Google no es sant. Es un dimoniet de filtre
<Gosset_Inofensiu> hehe
<Gosset_Inofensiu> diga'm una alternativa
<Gosset_Inofensiu> yahoo?
<Guillem_> Yazy, un buscador P2P
<Guillem_> Fa unes cerques molt originals i curioses
<Guillem_> He de desconectar que el meu pare te el mono d'internet :-D
<Gosset_Inofensiu> aquests vailets
#ubuntu-cat 2014-06-23
<henk__> bon dia
<henk__> estoy buscando alguien que me puede instalar ubuntu en un sony vaio pro. hay multiples problemas
<henk__> en barcelona
#ubuntu-cat 2015-06-25
<xbic> hola
<xbic> Us escric d-un centre educatiu, que hem instalat l-ubuntu a l-aula d-informatica
<xbic> ens caldria un cop de ma, ja portem un curs fent anar al ubuntu per[o no controlem gens
<xbic> Son un projecte educatiu al Pla de l-estany si algu 'es vol posar en contate el coreu 'es el seguent
<xbic> xaviercancuniarrobagmail.com
<xbic> moltes gr[acies
#ubuntu-cat 2016-07-03
<sigronet> #ajuda
<sigronet> hola
#ubuntu-cat 2019-06-26
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Avui man fet un regalet, que tindria que intalar? Ubuntu de escriptori? Ubports?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> @josepgallart [<reply to image>], quin sust quan he vist aquesta foto...  … jo vaig intentar instal·lar ubports d'escriptori a una màquina però no me'n vaig sortir... si és una tauleta podràs instal·lar-hi qualsevol os?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> @josepgallart [Avui man fet un regalet, que tindria que intalar? Ubuntu de escriptori? Ubports?], Debian :P
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> @aniolm [Debian :P], sempre!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> però representa que aquí som ubuntaires, oi?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> Ui, perdó 🙊
<ubuntaires_teleg> <muzzol> bé, que recolzis la comunitat ubuntaire no vol dir que no puguis recomanar altres projectes de programari lliure
<ubuntaires_teleg> <muzzol> només faltaria
<ubuntaires_teleg> <muzzol> la competitivitat és bona, però la rivalitat no
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> no patiu, que Debian és un molt bon derivat d'Ubuntu
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> porto 10 anys amb el mateix acudit i encara no m'han trencat la cara :-)
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> @rcarreras [porto 10 anys amb el mateix acudit i encara no m'han trencat la cara :-)], Sempre hi ha un primer cop :-)
<ubuntaires_teleg> <muzzol> a mi no m'agrada gaire algunes iniciatives d'ubuntu, però això no treu que sigui una bona distribució. és un debat que me costa explicar de vegades, sobretot a la gent que no acaba d'entendre la filosofia lliure
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Be ja tinc clar que no es una install facil, ja explicare el que faci
<ubuntaires_teleg> <wagafo> Quin processador té?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> @wagafo [Quin processador té?], https://www.samsung.com/es/business/windows-tablets/galaxy-tabpro-s-12-0-w703/sm-w703nzkaphe/
<ubuntaires_teleg> <wagafo> Té processador Intel (no ho posa a l'enllaç de dalt), per tant en principi pot suportar qualsevol distribució Linux. No està clar que tot funcioni, però, potser li calen controladors per a la wifi o altres coses.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <muzzol> http://www.linlap.com/samsung_galaxy_tabpro_s
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> ok moltes gracies
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> @rcarreras [no patiu, que Debian és un molt bon derivat d'Ubuntu], 😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> doncs mira, deu anys després, l'acudit encara triomfa.
#ubuntu-cat 2019-06-29
<giorgiograppa[m]> Provant...
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> ACK
#ubuntu-cat 2020-06-27
<rcarreras> algú se'n recorda del que havíem de fer avui?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> Ni idea, jo he d'anar a Barna a desmuntar l'habitació de la meua filla del pis d'estudiants … :(
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Buf, no t'ho canvio per res. Ànims!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> Gràcies
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Avui havíem de fer alguna cosa? Glups! Se m'havia passat per complet! 😳😳😳😳
